# Pakistan Two wheeler Industry?



## Neutral

I just wanted to have information about the Pakistan's two wheeler industry?

like ....Bike's available ...their specs and any related developments in local industry?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Neutral said:


> I just wanted to have information about the Pakistan's two wheeler industry?
> 
> like ....Bike's available ...their specs and any related developments in local industry?



Presently there are 43+ motorcycle assemblers in the country. Out of these, there are three Japanese assemblers (Honda, Yamaha and Suzuki), while the remaining 40+ assemble Chinese motorcycles. These assemblers buy parts, sub-assemblies and assemblies from over 200 large, medium and small vendors located in Karachi and Lahore. It is estimated that the motorcycle industry employs to more than 200,000 people directly and indirectly.

Total production figures are over approx 1.0Million+ motor bicycles, as for scooters i don't think new ones are being manufactured as haven't seen.

Pakistani motor bicycle market manufactures 70cc & 125cc models. 

And the designs are pretty ordinary, now some manufacturers have started to bring some change in the design but not very dynamic looking designs, like u have in india. 

Heavy bikes are imported. 

Hope this gives u some help in what u wished to query.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Righteous_Fire

taimikhan said:


> Pakistani motor bicycle market manufactures 70cc & 125cc models.
> 
> And the designs are pretty ordinary



Basically it has been the same looking models for some two decades now  I mean on the outside. Not like the cool Bajaj type of Indian ones


----------



## Neutral

ok leave the Indian brands Bjaj and TVS what about companies like Yamaha i.e they have launched Yamaha R 15 so you to have this beauty thr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Neutral said:


> ok leave the Indian brands Bjaj and TVS what about companies like Yamaha i.e they have launched Yamaha R 15 so you to have this beauty thr.



Well, I've been to plenty of cities but the ones you mentioned (Yamaha) are not very common. I mean, at any given place 97% of bikes passing look like this:






I've seen that one ^ so many times, it makes me puke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Neutral said:


> ok leave the Indian brands Bjaj and TVS what about companies like Yamaha i.e they have launched Yamaha R 15 so you to have this beauty thr.



Sir as i said, we don't have any dynamic designed beauties like u have. 

Yamaha or any other Japanese company have not introduced such designs, but they have started to add little bit one or two changes, we still have to see the dynamic brands that u guys have.


----------



## Righteous_Fire

I guess of the ones you posted I've seen these:



my neighbor has this one ^



but as I said they are not very common, probably less than 1%


----------



## proud_indian

righteous_fire said:


> Well, I've been to plenty of cities but the ones you mentioned (Yamaha) are not very common. I mean, at any given place 97% of bikes passing look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that one ^ so many times, it makes me puke



i think it should not be more than 70cc

its kinda looking like a moped 

why these companies not introducing real bikes in pakistan

i think there should be a potential market of these kinds of bike

plz guys post photographs of common bikes in pakistan


----------



## arihant

proud_indian said:


> i think it should not be more than 70cc
> 
> its kinda looking like a moped
> 
> why these companies not introducing real bikes in pakistan
> 
> i think there should be a potential market of these kinds of bike
> 
> plz guys post photographs of common bikes in pakistan



Until Bajaj launched Pulsar and all that we too were having such bikes. (around 30%) but as of now it looks only 4-5% bikes looks moped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Righteous_Fire

proud_indian said:


> why these companies not introducing real bikes in pakistan
> 
> i think there should be a potential market of these kinds of bike



I really dont know! There is a huge market for bikes in Pakistan, bikes are very common here but all production models look more or less like that  

Probably the reason we dont have more powerful and neat looking bikes is that the manufacturers who make these bikes in Pakistan are nor Pakistani companies like Bajaj of India, so the high end models they do make like Yamaha's are very expensive, people wont pay that much money if its too expensive 



proud_indian said:


> plz guys post photographs of common bikes in pakistan




Honda CD 70^


Honda 125^


Yamaha Junoon ^





Kawasaki ZX 6R ^


Honda 125 Deluxe ^


Honda CG 125 ^


----------



## deepakthirdreich

righteous_fire said:


> Probably the reason we dont have more powerful and neat looking bikes is that the manufacturers who make these bikes in Pakistan are nor Pakistani companies like Bajaj of India.
> ^


exactly..if it were'nt for bajaj and tvs the japs woulnt have changed a single thing and 100 cc bikes(ancient models) would have been common sight on indian roads.bajaj has kept every other company on their heels.they are the trendsetter in india.their bikes excel in everything design-performance.
as for the pakistani 2 wheeler industry i think there is a dire need of competition until then these jap companies would be reluctant to launch newer models.


----------



## Neutral

righteous_fire said:


> I guess of the ones you posted I've seen these:
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbor has this one ^



Sorry but after posting these pics. i found more info about these byks and found that R15 & others are India specific byk. so maybae your neihgbor has other one.


----------



## Neutral

righteous_fire said:


> Well, I've been to plenty of cities but the ones you mentioned (Yamaha) are not very common. I mean, at any given place 97% of bikes passing look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that one ^ so many times, it makes me puke




yaar iska price kya hai aur fuel efficiency KM/L kya hai?


----------



## haawk

righteous_fire said:


> Well, I've been to plenty of cities but the ones you mentioned (Yamaha) are not very common. I mean, at any given place 97% of bikes passing look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that one ^ so many times, it makes me puke



MAN....THIS ONE SUCKS .......LOOK UNDERNEATH THE FUEL TANK......ITS TOTALLY EMPTY........LOOKS KIND OF NUDE


----------



## Neutral

deepakthirdreich said:


> exactly..if it were'nt for bajaj and tvs the japs woulnt have changed a single thing and 100 cc bikes(ancient models) would have been common sight on indian roads.bajaj has kept every other company on their heels.they are the trendsetter in india.their bikes excel in everything design-performance.
> as for the pakistani 2 wheeler industry i think there is a dire need of competition until then these jap companies would be reluctant to launch newer models.



every single word true

Bajaj has came long way....... below is Pulsar220 and TVS Apache RTR 180 Pics


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

my lill cousin has 150 cc Honda motorcycle , he's just 18
Now he challenges me for a drag race when i talk to him

he must be enjoying his Unicorn. Is it unicorn?? correct me if i'm wrong..


----------



## Neutral

GLOBAL HAWK said:


> my lill cousin has 150 cc Honda motorcycle , he's just 18
> Now he challenges me for a drag race when i talk to him
> 
> he must be enjoying his Unicorn. Is it unicorn?? correct me if i'm wrong..



yes its the unicorn 150

BTW: the name suxx

look how TVS named Apache to Apache RTR 160 or 180
the RTR(Racing Throttle Response) the word gives some powerfull feel abt byk.


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

I own this one ,not very powerful but stylish


----------



## sajan

righteous_fire said:


> I really dont know! There is a huge market for bikes in Pakistan, bikes are very common here but all production models look more or less like that
> 
> Probably the reason we dont have more powerful and neat looking bikes is that the manufacturers who make these bikes in Pakistan are nor Pakistani companies like Bajaj of India, so the high end models they do make like Yamaha's are very expensive, people wont pay that much money if its too expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honda CD 70^
> 
> 
> Honda 125^
> 
> 
> Yamaha Junoon ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kawasaki ZX 6R ^
> 
> 
> Honda 125 Deluxe ^
> 
> 
> Well these bikes are not too bad.. they are good looking bikes


----------



## Rafael

Btw, I feel indian companies have got huge potential of business in Pakistan. if they launch these bikes in Pak, they'll immediately capture huge market..People here are fed up of these same old models..


----------



## proud_indian

^^^^

these are indian bikes not pakistani

HERO HONDA is a indian JV


----------



## Rafael

abhay said:


> ^^^^
> 
> these are indian bikes not pakistani
> 
> HERO HONDA is a indian JV




Drugs?


----------



## proud_indian

^^^^^
hey what drugs?

I m not sure about second bike but the first and third are indian bikes

first one is HERO HONDA GLAMOUR not HONDA 125

and the third one is HERO HONDA SPLENDER not Honda 125 Deluxe



*Hero Honda Motors Limited, based in Delhi, India, is frequently called the world's largest manufacture of motorcycles* by volume in the Indian press, while media outside of India acknowledge it at least as being the largest in India.[4] *Hero Honda is a joint venture that began in 1984 between the Hero Group of India and Honda of Japan.*[5] It has been the world's biggest manufacturer of 2-wheeled motorized vehicles since 2001, when it produced 1.3 million motorbikes in a single year.

*Now u decide who is on drugs?*


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

I hope economic trade can bridge the gap b/w India and Pakistan!!!

Why not TATA's , BAJAJ Auto , HeroHonda make themselves available to Pakistani market.

Even i've heard rumors that BAJAJ would be entering north american market.
I shall go for a >250cc bike, I can use it for at least 8 months an year.

Green revolution!! in a sense.


----------



## BATMAN

raheel1 said:


> Btw, I feel indian companies have got huge potential of business in Pakistan. if they launch these bikes in Pak, they'll immediately capture huge market..People here are fed up of these same old models..



Why don't you migrate to india?
Indians never said that they should import superior and better looking Pakistani made buses?


----------



## Neutral

sajan said:


> righteous_fire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honda 125 Deluxe ^
> 
> 
> Well these bikes are not too bad.. they are good looking bikes
> 
> 
> 
> well this one is hero Honda Splendor NXG not Honda 125 Deluxe
> 
> *Proof 1:*
> Look at the name of this image its _hero_honda_splendor_nxg_side_view_4.jpg_
> 
> *Proof 2:*
> Its written on fuel tank
> 
> *Proof 3:*
> Bike standing in the front of this bike is 150cc CBZ extreme which is defiantly not available in Pakistan
> 
> Below is image of CBZ Extreme 150Cc and Karizma 220Cc _(Another very famous bike by Hero Honda)_
Click to expand...


----------



## BATMAN

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...rol-smoke-free-bike-being-launched-today.html


----------



## Skeptic

BATMAN said:


> Why don't you migrate to india?
> Indians never said that they should import superior and better looking Pakistani made buses?


Supirior I dont know.... Tata and Ashoka Leyland are doing fairly well in Trucks market. And generally all the buses are being replaced by Low Floor one's(Specially in Delhi) and they are pretty cool.


However I won't mind trucks designed like this plying on the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

Wow!!!!




[/QUOTE]

I did not know Toyota manufactured such Huge trucks
Damn!!


----------



## IBM

GLOBAL HAWK said:


> Wow!!!!



I did not know Toyota manufactured such Huge trucks
Damn!! [/QUOTE]

Batman wants these to be exported gto India hahahhaahaha


----------



## arihant

GLOBAL HAWK said:


> I cant see a thing



TVS autorickshaw! - Team-BHP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

sajan said:


> Most Stylish New Auto Rickshaws in India
> *TVS* introduces new Auto Rickshaw in India.



I dont think this will come onto roads, I'm not going to bet my life

even a bike crash with this is not safe, can be used as carts in golf courses, large estates.


----------



## Developereo

abhay said:


> ^^^^^
> hey what drugs?
> 
> I m not sure about second bike but the first and third are indian bikes
> 
> first one is HERO HONDA GLAMOUR not HONDA 125
> 
> and the third one is HERO HONDA SPLENDER not Honda 125 Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> *Hero Honda Motors Limited, based in Delhi, India, is frequently called the world's largest manufacture of motorcycles* by volume in the Indian press, while media outside of India acknowledge it at least as being the largest in India.[4] *Hero Honda is a joint venture that began in 1984 between the Hero Group of India and Honda of Japan.*[5] It has been the world's biggest manufacturer of 2-wheeled motorized vehicles since 2001, when it produced 1.3 million motorbikes in a single year.
> 
> *Now u decide who is on drugs?*



Read his post again.
He was talking about importing *Indian* bikes to Pakistan.
You misread it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Developereo said:


> Read his post again.
> He was talking about importing *Indian* bikes to Pakistan.
> You misread it.




develepereo he said nothing just this



Drugs ??


----------



## deepakthirdreich

BATMAN said:


> Indians never said that they should import superior and better looking Pakistani made buses?


BATMAN  it would be great if you could post some pics and specs of the latest buses being manufactured in your country.


----------

